# Bitdefender Safemode not working



## Vizardking (Apr 4, 2012)

Whenever i go to safemode i cannot get Bit defender to Work so i can use its scanner any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,

It would probably be best to inquire about it at their dedicated forum. 

However, I found the following topics there which may be useful. I am not sure if it's the same for the version you have, and whether it worked or not although one is marked as "resolved". 

Running Bdts 2011 In Safe Mode - BitDefender Forum
[resolved]Scan In Safe Mode? - BitDefender Forum


----------



## Vizardking (Apr 4, 2012)

*Bitdefender Cant run in safemode*

i tried to follow this but it didnt work
How To Scan Your Pc With Bitdefender In Safe Mode - BitDefender Forum

it said the path couldn't be specified 

should i just change my antivirus


----------

